# Hard time finding certain products



## cannasis (Nov 23, 2021)

Been looking around a fair amount and am having a rough time finding say powdered pharmaceuticals, for example diazepam and similar compounds. New to this could anyone direct me in the right light to find sources? Cheers a lot


----------



## HEISENBERG

We are looking for such suppliers, we will work on this area.


----------

